# Teichfilter



## kradolas (13. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe vergangenen Herbst meinen Teich soweit fertiggestellt und habe mir nun ein paar pflanzen und einen Filter gekauft. Jetzt kommt hier meine Frage: Wie oft sollte ich den Filter reinigen und vor allem was reinigen.
Diese schwarzen Bälle sind doch Bioballs an denen sollen sich doch die Bakterien ansiedeln. Ist das so?
Ich mache ein paar Bilder rein, dann ist es einfacher.

Danke


----------



## muh.gp (13. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,

den Turnus der Reinigung bestimmt die Stärke der Verschmutzung. Wenn deine Matten dreckig sind, holst du sie raus und reinigst sie in einer Wanne mit Teichwasser (!!!). Einfach ein paar Mal ausdrücken. Die Bioballs brauchst nicht wirklich reinigen, denn die sollten nach der Filterung durch die Matten eigentlich keinen groben Schmutz mehr abbekommen.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Misaki (13. Apr. 2015)

Das nenne ich doch mal Gedankenübertragung!  Ich bin neu in diesem Forum und noch etwas überfordert und habe verzweifelt dieses Thema gesucht...
Ich habe im letzten August meinen Teich gebaut, sprich: Meinen Vater ordentlich den Teich ausheben lassen, dann die Teichfolie rein , Kies, Pflanzen, ein Wasserspiel, und eine Bachlaufpumpe für unseren kleinen Wasserfall. Der Teich hat etwa 2.500 l und ist etwa 2,50m lang und 1,40m breit, sowie 85-90 cm tief...
Unsere 4 Shubukins bekamen dann auch Gesellschaft von einem kleinen Butterflykoi, 4 Koimix, 2 Goldfischen und neuerdings haben wir sogar drei mal ungeplanten und unbekannten Nachwuchs! ... Allerdings fing dann auch das Algenwachstum an.   Die Wasserwerte habe ich im Kölle Zoo überprüfen lassen. Alles top. Mir wurde jedoch ein Filter empfohlen.
Nun die Frage: Was für einen könnt ihr empfehlen?
Wie lange muss der am Tag laufen?
Und vorallem wie mache ich ihn sauber?
Ich dachte an einen von diesen beiden....
1.  :  https://www.fressnapf.de/p/pontecmulticlear-set
2.  : https://www.fressnapf.de/p/filterset-thor-t5

Vielen Dank im Vorraus! 
Habe anbei noch meinen schönen Teich


----------



## kradolas (13. Apr. 2015)

Naja ich habe einen Durchlauffilter mit UVC klärer. Das geht aber denke ich bei dir nicht da du den Wasserfall ja schon fertig hast.
Du sagst dein Teich hat 2500 liter Wasser also mit Fischbesatz das doppelte rechnen. Also 5000.
Ich denke der OASE Bio Press 6000 ist eine gute Wahl. der Reicht für deinen Teich aus.
Ich bin wegen dem Besatz nicht so versiert, aber die Anzahl deiner Fische finde ich jedoch sehr hoch.
Es gibt da eine Faustformel. Bei Jungfischen mit einer Körperlänge von 10cm rechnet man 60 Liter Wasser ein. Da deine Fische aber noch wachsen, muss dann mehr einrechen.
Ich habe gelesen das man statt der 60 Liter gleich das 4 Fache rechnen soll und da er ja wächst das noch mit 3 multiplizieren. Dann komme ich auf folgendes.
Shubukins : ausgewachsen 35cm = 840 Liter je Fisch
Koi: ausgewchsen 60cm = 1440 Liter je Fisch
Goldi: augewachsen 25cm = 600 Liter je Fisch.

Zusammen sind das dann: 10320 Liter

Dieses Volumen sollte dein Teich haben.


----------



## Nori (13. Apr. 2015)

Diese Volumenberechnung halte ich für fraglich und übertrieben.
Ich denke man kann von den Umrechnungen mittels Gewicht ausgehen - ist hier aber nicht das Thema.
Generell würde ich keine Teichtechnik im Zoofachgeschäft kaufen - da gibt's bessere Angebote im Teichfachhandel oder bei diversen Online-Shops.
Ich würde bei deinem rel. kleinen Teich einen großen Druckfilter empfehlen - da kannst dann auch gleich den Wasserfall mit anschließen.
Ob nun von Oase oder einem anderen Anbieter ist eher eine Frage des Geldbeutels - schau ruhig im I-Net nach einem 10-15000-er Druckfilter (No-Name liegen so bei 100,- bis 150,- €) - meist ist ein UVC mit integriert.

Gruß Nori


----------



## kradolas (13. Apr. 2015)

@Nori
Ich gebe dir Recht, das meine Berechnung vielleicht etwas hoch ist. Aber die Sauge ich mir ja nicht aus den Fingern.
Das es nicht das Thema ist hast du auch Recht, aber wenn es schon in der Frage mit erwähnt ist, kann man es ja auch angehen.

Eins wollte ich noch zu dem Besatz sagen. Ich denke das ein Koi in dem Fall 5 Stück nicht in so einen (kleinen) Tech sollten, mal abgesehen davon ist er auch nicht tief genug für Kois.
Ein Butterfly Koi kann immerhin stattliche 65 cm groß werden.

So jetzt bin ich fertig.

Zum Filter. Ich fahre immer noch die Devise, wer billig kauft, kauft 2 mal.
Du solltest aber mal schauen, es gibt oft den gleichen Filter von verschiedenen Herstellern. Da passen die Ersatzteile untereinander und der Preisunterschied ist auch enorm.


----------



## Misaki (13. Apr. 2015)

Also meine Koi sind alle noch wirklich klein  Der größte, mein  Koimix ist etwa 17cm... Der Butterflykoi ist etwa 14 cm würde ich sagen.
Ich habe auch mal gelesen das sich die Fische ihrer Umgebung anpassen...Deswegen denke ich mal nicht das er einer der größten wird.
Mit dem Fischbesatz muss ich euch allerdings recht geben. Jetzt wo der Nachwuchs da ist, sind es echt viele.... Mal schauen ob ich vielleicht ein paar wieder abgeben kann, an den Vorbesitzer... 
Dabei sind sie alle so süß...Ich bereue es den Teich nicht größer gemacht zu haben.

@Nori Das mit dem Druckfilter ist gut, werde gleich mal schauen.  Vielen Dank!


----------



## muh.gp (13. Apr. 2015)

Und da ist sie wieder, die Mär von den Fischen, die sich der Umgebung anpassen...

In einen Teich mit 2.500 Liter Volumen und 85 cm Tiefe haben Koi mal garnichts zu suchen! Goldies? Ja, aber bitte nicht zu viele. Tue dir und den Koi einen Gefallen und gib sie wieder ab. Das bekommst mit dem Volumen nie in den Griff!

Zum Thema Filter hat Nori alles gesagt. Das Motto muss lauten: lieber größer planen, den die Angaben der Hersteller sind oftmals mit viel Phantasie verbunden.

Grüße und Sorry für die deutlichen Worte!

Holger


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Juni 2015)

Misaki schrieb:


> Unsere 4 Shubukins bekamen dann auch Gesellschaft von einem kleinen Butterflykoi, 4 Koimix, 2 Goldfischen und neuerdings haben wir sogar drei mal ungeplanten und unbekannten Nachwuchs! ...


Puh, 5 Koi,  4 Shubukins, und 2 Goldfische auf 2.500 Liter bei dir.
Ich habe 6 Koi und 4 Shubukins / Goldfischmischlinge auf 24.000 Liter und meine, daß wenn meine Koi so weiter wachsen, ich den Teich noch mal ein bisschen größer machen sollte.

Das ist fast 10 x so groß.


----------



## Misaki (22. Juni 2015)

Wir haben auch vor im nächsten Frühjahr zu vergrößern da es uns leder auch zu klein ist. ...Aber nur aus Fehlern kann man lernen. 
Mein größter Fisch im teich ist ca. 17 cm. Alle anderen sind ca. 10cm groß. Also noch Winzlinge. 
Inzwischen haben wir auch endlich klares Wasser. Es lag an einer verschmutzten Pflanzenerde-Packung. Dort waren Lehmpellets drinne, die den ganzen teich zugedreckt haben  Haben nun alle drei betroffenen Pflanzenkörbe ugetopft und siehe da: Das wasser wird klar, mit zusätzlichem Filter natürlich


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (22. Juni 2015)

Zum Thema Fischbesatz, bin ich auch der Meinung, dass das viel zu viel ist. Gerade Goldis vermehren sich wie wild.
Was mir aber mehr Sorgen macht, ist die geringe Tiefe.
Die sollte in meinen Augen mindestens 1m betragen.

Zum Thema Filter:


kradolas schrieb:


> Zum Filter. Ich fahre immer noch die Devise, wer billig kauft, kauft 2 mal.
> Du solltest aber mal schauen, es gibt oft den gleichen Filter von verschiedenen Herstellern. Da passen die Ersatzteile untereinander und der Preisunterschied ist auch enorm.[/USER]


Da bin ich anderer Meinung.
Ich selber habe mir meinen Filter selber zusammengestellt und gebaut. Seit über 3 Jahren fahre ich sehr gut mit diesem System. Die Reinigungsintervalle liegen weit auseinander und manch einer, der Oase Filter nutzt ist verblüfft, dass man eben keine tausende Euros ausgeben muss.
Mein kompletter Filter incl. Pumpe hat keine 200 € gekostet.

Hier mal meine Liste:
300 l Regentonne
1,5“ Schlauch
Osaga Schwarze Flunder 4500
Anschluss Regentonne
100*100*5 grobe Filtermatte
100*100*5 feine Filtermatte

Und Nein, ich habe keine UVC.

Da ich in diesem Sommer meinen Teich um einen Bachlauffilter ergänze, denke ich wird das Wasser noch besser werden.
Die Überlegung wäre noch, eine Tonne mit Filterbürsten davor zu schalten, da die Bürsten schneller zu reinigen sind.


----------



## Micha61 (23. Juni 2015)

Hallo,



Teichfreund2011 schrieb:


> 300 l Regentonne
> 1,5“ Schlauch
> Osaga Schwarze Flunder 4500
> Anschluss Regentonne
> ...


bei 5,5 m³ auch ausreichend und vom Volumen her, viel größer als so manch angebotener Filtertopf mit 10 Liter Filtermaterial für angeblich 20 m³.



Teichfreund2011 schrieb:


> Die Überlegung wäre noch, eine Tonne mit Filterbürsten davor zu schalten,


nimm lieber ein Spaltsiebfilter.
Bei einem gepumpten System wie unseres, geht alles geschreddert in die erste Filterkammer, Bürsten halten Dir vieleicht mal eine FA zurück.



Teichfreund2011 schrieb:


> da die Bürsten schneller zu reinigen sind.


ich habe da, andere Erfahrungen gemacht

LG Micha


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (23. Juni 2015)

Micha61 schrieb:


> nimm lieber ein Spaltsiebfilter.
> LG Micha


Da habe ich auch drüber nachgedacht. Aber ich möchte so wenig wie möglich in die Technik stecken.
Siebfilter finde ich zu teuer.



Micha61 schrieb:


> ich habe da, andere Erfahrungen gemacht
> LG Micha


Die Bürsten sind nicht leicht zu reinigen???
Ein Freund hat das genau so laufen.
2 Tonnen, in der ersten Bürsten und in der 2. Filtermatten.
Die Reinigung dauert keine 15 Minuten alle 1-2 Monate.

Wie viele Bürsten hast du in welcher Tonne?
In der 300 Liter Tonne sind 25 Bürsten im Format 60x15.
Da bleibt aber einiges an Schmodder drin hängen.


----------



## Micha61 (23. Juni 2015)

Teichfreund2011 schrieb:


> Wie viele Bürsten hast du in welcher Tonne?


keine
(ich hatte mal einen Filter mit Bürsten)



Teichfreund2011 schrieb:


> Da bleibt aber einiges an Schmodder drin hängen.


und genau dieser Schmodder, sollte raus und nicht in den Bürsten, also im System bleiben.


----------



## Nori (23. Juni 2015)

25 Bürsten in diesem Format kosten auch nicht wenig - wenn man guten Bürsten nimmt liegt der Stückpreis etwa bei 5 €, billige Bürsten kosten auch noch um die 2,5  €.
Richtig ist, dass da schon noch was hängen bleibt - ich hab selbst noch etwa 15 Stck. mit 40 cm in Drainagerohren gesteckt im Tonnenfilter stehen (wollte sie halt nicht ungenutzt rumliegen lassen) - die Reinigung ist rel. schnell erledigt - ich denke zumindest kurze Bürsten lassen sich rel. gut reinigen - da tut man sich mit einer Filtermatte schwerer.
Ein Spaltsieb ist nat. noch leichter und schneller zu reinigen - es bietet aber keine Besiedlungsfläche und ist meist aufwändiger ins __ Filtersystem zu integrieren.

Ich persönlich sehe Bürsten zwar als Oldschool an - aber nicht so "out" wie Japanmatten.

Es gibt im Netz auch Leute, die selbst heutzutage die Vorfiltrierung komplett auf Bürsten aufbauen - und das nicht nur bei Kleinteichen....





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DqwrxjvuyM_


Gruß Nori


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (23. Juni 2015)

Nori schrieb:


> 25 Bürsten in diesem Format kosten auch nicht wenig - wenn man guten Bürsten nimmt liegt der Stückpreis etwa bei 5 €, billige Bürsten kosten auch noch um die 2,5  €.
> Richtig ist, dass da schon noch was hängen bleibt - ich hab selbst noch etwa 15 Stck. mit 40 cm in Drainagerohren gesteckt im Tonnenfilter stehen


Ein Siebfilter kostet gut das doppelte und hat, wie du selber auch gesagt hast, keine Besiedlungsfläche.
Ich denke, die Variante mit den Drainagerohren hat den Nachteil, dass hier die Bürsten nicht wirklich ineinander greifen.
Bei meiner Variante kann wirklich kein Wasser ungefiltert weiterlaufen.



Nori schrieb:


> Ich persönlich sehe Bürsten zwar als Oldschool an - aber nicht so "out" wie Japanmatten.
> Es gibt im Netz auch Leute, die selbst heutzutage die Vorfiltrierung komplett auf Bürsten aufbauen - und das nicht nur bei Kleinteichen....



Ich finde, dass nicht immer das Rad neu erfunden werden muss. "Oldschool" hört sich so negativ oder "altbacken" an.
Ist das deswegen denn schlechter, als neue "Erfindungen"?
Ich sage immer: "Never change a running system!"
Die Bürsten haben sich doch über Jahre bewährt, oder?


----------



## Nori (23. Juni 2015)

Ich hab ja den CS 2 vor der Filtertonne - die Variante mit den Drainagerohren hat andere Vorteile - das Wasser steigt gebremst an den Bürsten hoch - dadurch dass sie nicht ineinander greifen ist auch die Standzeit entsprechend länger (ich reinige nur 1-2 x pro Saison), wobei immer noch genug daran hängen bleibt - ein weiterer Vorteil: der Einbau ist einfach - keine Stangen und Bügel etc. - auf den Rohren können die nachfolgenden Medien (Schaummatten) prima gelagert werden.

Wenn man sich das Video ansieht, sieht man, dass es auch mit rel. einfachen Mitteln möglich ist, klares Wasser zu bekommen - AUCH bei der Koihaltung.
Wäre für mich jedenfalls ne Option bevor ich viele Tausender in Vlieser (Folgekosten Vliesrollen) oder Trommler (Folgekosten: ständiges Frischwasser zur automatischen Spülung) investiere mal so einen reinen Bürstenfilter auszuprobieren.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (23. Juni 2015)

Nori, CS2 ist ein Siebfilter?!?!
Kannst du mal den Aufbau deiner Regentonne fotografieren?
Da sind ja noch Rohre drin.
Welche Funktion haben die?
Das würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (23. Juni 2015)

Micha61 schrieb:


> und genau dieser Schmodder, sollte raus und nicht in den Bürsten, also im System bleiben.


Was genau meinst du mit “sollte raus...“?
Das hol ich doch bei der Reinigung raus, oder hab ich gerade ein oder einen Denkfehler?


----------



## Nori (23. Juni 2015)

CS 2 ist das allseits bekannte Spaltsieb.
Zum Tonnenaufbau:
Ganz unten ist eine etwa 10 cm hohe Absetzkammer, die mit Lichtstegplatten abgeteilt ist.
Die Drainagerohre mit den Bürsten stehen zu 2 Modulen gebündelt auf den Platten - zusammen mit einer bodenabsaugenden Schmutzwasserpumpe (für die die Lichtstegplatte ausgespart ist)
Dann kommt wieder ne dünne Stegplatte.
Dann kommen eine PPI 10, eine PPI 20 Je 5 cm Stark) und 2 PPI 30 Matte (je 4 cm stark)
Darauf liegen dann 50 Liter __ Hel-X in  2 Säcken (die über Nacht mit 2 länglichen Ausströmern belüftet werden, da ich die Filterpumpe nachts ausschalte)
Ganz Oben zur Beschwerung liegen noch 4 kleine Wäschesäcke mit Muschelkalk

Zu den Rohren:
Das DN 40 mit Verschlusskappe ist der Schmutzwasserpumpenanschluss
Das andere Rohr ist der Tonnenüberlauf (durch den ich noch die elektrische Zuleitung und die Luftleitung geführt hab)

Gruß Nori


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (23. Juni 2015)

Hast du die Lichtstegplatten exakt eingepasst?
Wie gelangt das Wasser nach oben?

Der CS2 liegt bei ca. 200€, richtig?
Holt der wirklich so viel raus, dass sich die Investition lohnt?
Vor allem muss die ja noch über dem Bio-Filter stehen.


----------



## Micha61 (24. Juni 2015)

Hallo,



Teichfreund2011 schrieb:


> Der CS2 liegt bei ca. 200€, richtig?


so in etwa
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bogensieb-Sp...58?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item5d306815f2
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Compactsieve...005&rk=1&rkt=6&mehot=pp&sd=400244086258&rt=nc



Teichfreund2011 schrieb:


> Holt der wirklich so viel raus, dass sich die Investition lohnt?


ja, Du wirst staunen.
Wobei ich den mit 200µm empfehlen würde.
Und dieses Sieb, hält Dir einen Großteil des Schmodders fern, welcher sonst durch die Bürsten geht.
Der Arbeitsaufwand ist auch geringer, als Bürstenputzen.



Teichfreund2011 schrieb:


> Vor allem muss die ja noch über dem Bio-Filter stehen.


ja, aber wenn Du mit dem Ausgang des CS (mit kleinem Gefälle) in die Tonne gehst, dürfte die Pumpe, nur ein paar cm höher pumpen müssen als jetzt.
Du kannst die Bürstentonne entfernen oder machst da noch ein paar Japanmatten rein.
Und wenn Du dann, bei 5,5m³ keine Trinkwasserqualität hast, hohl mich der Geier.

LG Micha


----------



## Patrick K (25. Juni 2015)

Hallo

 ....................   ...................
(ohne worte)

 Gruss Patrick


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (25. Juni 2015)

Habe mir folgendes überlegt:

Als Wanne würde ich einen 60 l Maurerkübel nehmen.

Der Zulauf käme in ein 50 er HT mit einer Überlauföffnung von ca. 2 mm.
Dann geht es über das Sieb durch ein 75er Rohr in die Tonne und wird da von unten durch Filtermatten gefiltert und wieder in den Teich.
Das 75er Rohr ragt 5 cm in dem Maurerkübel nach oben, damit kein Dreck zusätzlich mit abläuft.

Kann das so klappen?
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (25. Juni 2015)

Die Seitenansicht fehlt.


----------



## Nori (25. Juni 2015)

In DEM Fall kannst Basteleien vergessen - das Spaltsieb allein kostet schon über 100 € - der Maurerkübel, etwaige Durchführungen und Fittings gibt's auch nicht für lau (wobei so ein Maurerkübel alles andere als stabil ist - da gäbe es bessere Alternativen) - Kurzum kauf das CS oder Bofitec, da hast du auch ein vernünftiges Gehäuse.
Solche Basteleien rentieren sich nur wenn es was nicht zum Kaufen gibt oder wenn man einen einfachen Siebfilter (also ohne Spaltsieb) günstig umsetzen will.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (25. Juni 2015)

Das einzige, was ich mir kaufen müsste, wäre das Spaltsieb und den Behälter (unter 10 €).
http://www.teichhansel.de/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=184_220_245
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, kostet das was um die 30 €.
Oder sind das andere Siebe?

Die anderen Sachen habe ich noch bzw. bekomme ich vom befreundeten Installateur für lau.


----------



## Patrick K (25. Juni 2015)

Hallo 
das sind Edelstahlsiebe ,keine Spaltsiebe
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (25. Juni 2015)

Macht das so einen großen Unterschied?

Das grobe wird "festgehalten" und das Wasser fließt in den Filter.

Sorry, aber versteh nicht den Unterschied.


----------



## schoenebergsven (25. Juni 2015)

Edelstahlsiebe setzten sich schneller zu. Ergo, mehr Aufwand beim reinigen. 

Es ist nie zu spät noch dazu zu lernen....


----------



## Patrick K (25. Juni 2015)

Teichfreund2011 schrieb:


> Macht das so einen großen Unterschied?



Ungefähr 70€

Spass beiseite ,der Unterschied ist enorm ,dss Sieb setzt sich auch schneller zu (Biofilm) als das Spaltsieb
oh da war der Sven schneller

200my Filtersiebe kaufe ich hier * defekter Link entfernt *

Gruss Obs


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (25. Juni 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> 200my Filtersiebe kaufe ich hier * defekter Link entfernt *
> 
> Gruss Obs



Hab da gerade mal geschaut. Der m² kostet 61 € und das heißt auch Filtersieb.
Woran erkenne ich denn, was ein Spaltsieb und was ein Filtersieb ist?

Fragen über Fragen....


----------



## Patrick K (25. Juni 2015)

Ganz einfach beim Filtersieb steht Filtersieb dran , beim Spaltsieb , ähm ,steht Spaltsieb dran

Gruss Obs


----------



## Patrick K (25. Juni 2015)

Filtersiebe sind meist gewebt , Spaltsiebe sind meist aus dreieckigen Filterlamellen zusammen geschweisst
https://www.google.de/search?q=spal...ZgH&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAg&biw=1639&bih=779&dpr=0.83
Gruss Obs


----------



## schoenebergsven (25. Juni 2015)

Und 200 my solltest du nicht unterschreiten. Ich habe eins mit 150my, das muss jeden Tag gereinigt werden.  [emoji15] 

Es ist nie zu spät noch dazu zu lernen....


----------



## Patrick K (25. Juni 2015)

schoenebergsven schrieb:


> Und 200 my solltest du nicht unterschreiten



Du kannst auch 150my nehmen ,aber dann musst du SEHR GROSS  bauen
(Danke Sven für den Hinweis)

Gruss Obs


----------



## schoenebergsven (25. Juni 2015)

Sehr groß. [emoji1] 

Es ist nie zu spät noch dazu zu lernen....


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (25. Juni 2015)

Mmmmhhhhhh...
Also mindestens 200my.
Gut.

Also ich bastel und fummel gerne.
Daher reizt mich das schon, so eine Kiste selber zu bauen.

Aber ihr meint, das lohnt an der Stelle nicht?


----------



## Patrick K (25. Juni 2015)

Ich hab ja selbst eine Siebfilterkiste mit 200my , aber ich hab sie seit 2-3 Jahren nicht mehr in Betrieb (Ich glaub ich hänge sie mal wieder ran) Bin eigentlich soweit zufrieden, aber ich denke mit einem Spaltsieb wäre das Wasser klarer , zumindest war das so an den anderen Teichen ,die ich gesehen hab

Gruss Obs


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (25. Juni 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Ich hab ja selbst eine Siebfilterkiste mit 200my , aber ich hab sie seit 2-3 Jahren nicht mehr in Betrieb (Ich glaub ich hänge sie mal wieder ran) Bin eigentlich soweit zufrieden, aber ich denke mit einem Spaltsieb wäre das Wasser klarer , zumindest war das so an den anderen Teichen ,die ich gesehen hab
> 
> Gruss Obs


Na das ist ja mal ne Aussage. Habe bisher noch nie so eine Kiste im Einsatz gesehen.
Hast du dir selber eine Kiste gebaut?

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, welche Kiste die bessere ist.
Entweder die CS2 oder von BoFiTec die Ausführung mit 200 my in der einfachen Version.
Beide Ca. 200€


----------



## Patrick K (25. Juni 2015)

nehmen sich in der Quali nix , aber ich bin Fan vom BoFiTec, den kann man besser tarnen bepflanzen und der hat soweit ich weis auch ein grösseres Ablaufrohr

Ich hab eine Stabelkiste von Baumarkt 60x40 genommen 

Gruss Obs


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (25. Juni 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Stabelkiste von Baumarkt 60x40 genommen
> 
> Gruss Obs



Für was ist die Stapelkiste?


----------



## Patrick K (25. Juni 2015)

da ich keine Siemens Lufthaken mehr hatte, musste das Filtersieb ja irgend wie gehalten werden ,da entschied ich mich für eine Stapelbox aus dem Baumarkt 

Gruss Obs


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (26. Juni 2015)

Hätteste mal was gesagt...ich hab noch welche rumfliegen...


----------

